

Extensive VC info resource - pelekhl
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/index.html
From Stanford Technology Ventures Program. Large number of video, podcasts and presentations by leading VCs.
======
ALee
The site is really supposed to be a gigantic resource for all things
entrepreneurial beyond just VC resources. It includes some great speakers, it
talks about successful negoiations, and even has Ron Conway saying that if you
want to start a company, then "pack your bags and move to the Silicon Valley."

------
whalliburton
1 point by whalliburton 0 minutes ago | link | edit | delete

Just watched several videos by Guy Kawasaki and Jerry Kaplan.

Good stuff.

Lets keep this on the front for a bit. I'm sure its better for us than
CobolOnCogs!

------
nivi
Thanks for the pelekhl. I reblogged it on Venture Hacks:
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/missionaries>

